# colour films and BW developing



## nagoshua (Feb 16, 2008)

Im looking to set up a small dark room, ive just purchased all the stuff i need off of ebay. I have quite a lot of film waiting to be developed but its some cheapo colour film. Will i still be able to practise on this stuff using B+W developing techniques, this is all really confusing stuff coming from digital!!

Any sites or books anyone can recommend for a complete film developing noob!


----------



## doobs (Feb 16, 2008)

It's going to turn out really, really weird looking and probably not printable.

http://photo.net/bboard/q-and-a-fetch-msg?msg_id=005GVF


----------



## Seefutlung (Feb 16, 2008)

what's to practice except rolling the film onto the spool/reel?  

After you roll the film onto the reel ... all  that's left to do is pouring liquid chemicals into a tank and then ... every so often agitate the tank.

Getting the film onto the reel does take some practice.  If the film touches itself while on the reel ... no developer will reach the film where it is touching and the frame(s) will be ruined at that spot.

Gary


----------

